# ¿Qué es un contactor? ¿Cómo se mide?



## Diederick (Jun 3, 2009)

Hola gente:

Sucede que estoy haciendo la revisión de un circuito eléctrico y estoy familiarizado más que todo con los sistemas electrónicos, mirando el diagrama me aparecen unos símbolos que hacen referencia a unos contactores, así que tengo algunas preguntas:

¿Cuál es la diferencia entre un contactor y un circuit breaker (mal llamado "taco")? 
¿En la práctica como se mide un contactor y qué debe mostrar la medición?
¿Cómo funciona un contactor ubicado en una cabina de circuit breakers?
¿Los contactores funcionan con ac solamente?


Gracias por la atención.

Un saludo


----------



## algp (Jun 3, 2009)

Un contactor es lo mismo que un rele, pero es el nombre con el que se le conoce en aplicaciones industriales.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contactor. Es decir un conmutador que se acciona gracias al campo magnetico de una bobina.

Un circuit breaker o protector termico interrumpe el circuito al cuando la corriente supera cierta magnitud.

Lo que se suele medir es la resistencia que presentan los contactos al estar cerrados. Esto se puede hacer logicamente estando el sistema sin tension. La bobina se puede verificar en forma aproximada con ohmimetro tambien.
Una resistencia ligeramente elevada puede darnos a entender que el contactor esta desgastado , con lo que deberiamos pensar en cambiarlo. Dependiendo de la exactitud del ohmimetro pienso que con mas de 1 o 2 ohms ya seria recomendable cambiarlo o limpiar los contactos si es posible.

Es relativamente usual encontrar contactores en serie con reles termicos.
El rele termico puede tener un contacto normalmente cerrado ( a veces pueden tener algun otro contacto adicional ). El estado de este contacto del rele termico cambia al activarse el mismo por un exceso de corriente a travez de sus terminales ( usualmente 3 ). El estado no se cambia hasta que se cumplan 2 condiciones:
1.- Se detenga el exceso de corriente.
2.- Se presione el pulsador de reset ( a menos que el rele termico tenga un autoreset habilitado )

Comunmente se usa el contacto normalmente cerrado en serie con la bobina del contactor, y el otro contacto adicional puede ser usado para activar una alarma en el sistema.

Los contactores pueden trabajar con AC o con DC. Para los contactos se suele especificar tension y corriente maxima. Para la bobina se suele especificar una tension determinada ( DC o AC y valor determinado ).

Por ultimo.... estando con tension NO es recomendable probar un contactor presionandolo manualmente. Si bien en esa forma lograremos activarlo sin necesidad de aplicar tension en la bobina, la conmutacion ser bastante mas lenta de lo que seria al activarse la bobina, de modo que podriamos tener una serie de conexiones - desconexiones muy cortas antes de una conexion final, con lo que desgastariamos en forma prematura el contactor.


----------



## Diederick (Jun 3, 2009)

Gracias algo, muy amable por la respuesta, además es muy completa tu información, voy analizar lo que escribiste, leer un poco, y luego te manifestaré mis inquietudes, si es que las llego a tener.

Un grato saludo.


----------



## Diederick (Jun 3, 2009)

Otra preguntica, si digamos; hay un contactor trabajando en ac, hay posibilidad de medir voltaje con el multímetro sobre este, es decir que si está en on, me debería dar el voltaje de linea sobre el contactor?


----------



## algp (Jun 3, 2009)

De hecho es posible. Usualmente los puntos superiores ( L1, L2, L3 ) van a la alimentacion, y T1, T2 T3 van a la carga.
Entonces incluso estando el contactor sin activar es posible medir la tension de alimentacion.

Para ver mas detalles puedes ver la pagina de Siemens, en Productos y sistemas industriales, gama industrial sirius.
La pagina me esta dando error ahora pero hay mucha información ahi sobre productos industriales comunes.
https://www.swe.siemens.com/spain/internet/webs/areas/productos/Pages/gama_industrial_sirius.aspx


----------

